# Chat's Open Stop By and Say Hi !!



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Will be on for a little bit tonight.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

going to bed see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Be up for a bit stop by and say hi!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone else watching football and want to chat. Saturday night football, tank cleaning and watching the forum. Life couldnt be anymore relaxing.... Stop by and chat a bit. Hi Jan I see you posting stop by the chat room..


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Will be up for a little while tonight if anyone wants to chat.. Jimbo where did ya go?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night all and Happy New Year


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey stop by and chat I will be up till the Sugar Bowl is over. Go LSU!!!!!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Come chat with us tonight for a while or at least drop in and say hi.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Chats open for business.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Stop in a say HI!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Its football and water changing sunday. Drop by for a minute or an hour. Ill have the chatroom open all day. Im there but maybe changing water lol.


----------

